# For Anxiety over these unsettling times 2: The One Thing Needful, by James Durham



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2009)

The times are not less troubling and cause for anxiety so I thought I would make a second sermon available from the forthcoming, some day, collection of James Durham sermons (everything in one or two volumes except the Isaiah 53 sermons which will bring about everything there is into print).
Naphtali Press

Previously,
http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/anxiety-over-these-unsettling-times-43748/

This new sermon has the note some of you helped craft.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/chafing-bells-obscure-me-help-43441/


----------

